# Best Hunt Ever! Opening Day Ohio



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

Opening day is a magical time for us, and this year it was extra special as my first son was born just a week before. Mainly special purely for the fact that my wife was nice enough to let me hunt, but I can not wait to share this passion with him! Our swamp was full of wood ducks and the warm weather kept some decent teal numbers around, which led to a great hunt! 24 birds total, 14 wood ducks, 5 teal, 2 mallard, and 3 geese! The splash down on the goose was insane, it hit the water so hard and almost landed on us! Hope you enjoy the video!


----------

